

Google Acquires Wildfire Interactive and Zuckerberg's Sister - benblodgett
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2012/08/01/mark-zuckerbergs-sister-now-works-for-google/

======
brk
No, this was Mark's long con to get more moles inside Google.

